# Talk about anything!



## Snakeaholic (Dec 11, 2007)

this is a thread which can change topic without you havig to make a new thread

we can start by talking about cars 
i like the Subaru WRX


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Dec 11, 2007)

i like any car that goes from point a to point b and some times point c.


i want a albino red tailed boa . and i like gurls that are HOT!


----------



## kandi (Dec 11, 2007)

my first was a mini clubman my most memorable car was my hq holden and now i would love a coooper S. and my newest venture is albino oscars


----------



## Dodie (Dec 11, 2007)

I like girls that are cold, maybe because I was born in the peak of winter? Work sucks..


----------



## firedragon (Dec 11, 2007)

We had a thread like this not so long ago and i got deleted, lets see how this one goes...

I love going to an empty paddock in a car and doing some fun stuff, that i wont say in detail as it may encourage others lol.

I would love to work with the animals at australia zoo


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 11, 2007)

I like movie quotes.


----------



## Whisper2 (Dec 11, 2007)

i love being on my own without annoying people asking me things all day. 
i also like cars that are old and sexy. eg the 1965-70 impala's.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 11, 2007)

my beardie did a massive crap about 5 mins ago


----------



## horsenz (Dec 11, 2007)

Santa clause is coming... YAY!!!!!


----------



## herpie boy (Dec 11, 2007)

i love my wife........... wish i could have 3 though


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 11, 2007)

my beardie did a massive crap about 17 mins ago


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 11, 2007)

My favourite car is the new sports model BMW which I'll never afford.


----------



## rick n (Dec 11, 2007)

i like cars , i like girls,i like beer, i like reptiles,i like bacon, i like my dog,


----------



## Brettix (Dec 11, 2007)

My son just spued up all over the floor and the mrs isn't home,dam


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm going for a V8 Supercar ride, this Friday in the Glenfords Tools car. A mate in Sydney also won a hotlap with Craig Lowndes on the same day i do my ride so we are both catching up at Ipswich this Friday- i can't wait.

Being that Dad and I are restoring an XA Superbrid, i am now tempted to restore a 1979 XD Falconand put a 351 in it. mmmmmmmmmmm i'd be in heaven then. lol.

Simone.


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 12, 2007)

It's raining !!!!!


----------



## bitey (Dec 12, 2007)

My favorite past time is " throwing custard at smurfs"!.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 12, 2007)

kandi said:


> my first was a mini clubman my most memorable car was my hq holden and now i would love a coooper S. and my newest venture is albino oscars



I bought this on monday


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

OMG i love those! would have been better in british racing green though!
ive always wanted one with big flares, chunky wheels and a chequered roof :lol:


----------



## Bonustokin (Dec 12, 2007)

rick n said:


> i like cars , i like girls,i like beer, i like reptiles,i like bacon, i like my dog,



Hahahahaha thats a golden 1st post!!!!! :lol: HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2007)

One of my dogs found a dead bird this morning...and ate it.


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

im getting sick of this rain!


----------



## LJ77 (Dec 12, 2007)

I like Skyline GTR's and anything that goes stupidly fast.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 12, 2007)

i like the simpsons movie


----------



## Leigh (Dec 12, 2007)

nah, simpsons movie was ok, but ive had better. too much like an episode that went wrong.

what i watched last night though was american dad, not so good as family guy though. seth mcfarlane is great


----------



## mattmc (Dec 12, 2007)

i like girls, beer(if i was allowed to drink) ford mustangs, my reptiles, bushwalking, nature, internet, girls OH Wait i said that TV and girls, oh and the outback where there is noone else but girls.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> I bought this on monday


 

So so jealous:x

My 73 clubman has been in the driveway for 2 years now.... RUST!!!:evil:

I hate rust!!!

Ben


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

i know karate..... and many other Chinese w o r d s.


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Dec 12, 2007)

why is ****s censored?


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 12, 2007)

im guessing bugs in the system, lots of strange w0rds are banned


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 12, 2007)

bump73 said:


> So so jealous:x
> 
> My 73 clubman has been in the driveway for 2 years now.... RUST!!!:evil:
> 
> ...



That's the only problem with these cars. And they always rust where it is hardest to fix.


----------



## Jen (Dec 12, 2007)

do any of the states, apart from the seriously backward WA, need a licence to keep inverts?


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2007)

Jen said:


> do any of the states, apart from the seriously backward WA, need a licence to keep inverts?



I live in VIC and I didn't need a license for my tarantula and scorpion if that's what your talking about


----------



## Jen (Dec 12, 2007)

yeaqh, we don't need a licence in nsw, there is no licencing system here for inverts - i got an email from the people in wa about keeping inverts there - basically he said that because there is no licencing system, it is illegal to keep them.... I don't get why? no system in nsw means it is ok to keep them, no system in wa means it is illegal


----------



## Dipcdame (Dec 12, 2007)

I have a VW Campervan been sitting in the driveway for 3 years, only rust is under the front doors, which was there before. But I gotta find her a new , loving home : (( running out of room, she has been my baby for 17 years! (sob)


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 12, 2007)

lol thats so sad lol (why am i sad about a car????)


----------



## Stainer (Dec 12, 2007)

I like girls, I like reptiles and i like the new futrama movie it is way better then the simpsons movie


----------



## Fennwick (Dec 12, 2007)

I've recently met a girl. i have a good feeling about it, i think it's going somewhere. also, all the work i produced at work today was really good and my boss commented about it.


----------



## warren63 (Dec 12, 2007)

I hate when it rains on a Wednesday and bmx practise is cancelled


----------



## Vala (Dec 12, 2007)

I just had to go over to my next door neighbors house as he decided yesterday he wants to go on holiday to QLD so I have to feed his bird (it's a cocky). He barely looks after the ***r thing, it's water bowl was filled with crap as it was last holidays when i had to go feed him every day, so i cleaned that out again (I used the inside sponge they use for the dishes hehe), he's loosing feathers and the bottom of his cage is filled with feathers and crap as well but I can't get in there to clean that up because the bird obviously hasn't been treated right and it's very aggressive. In short, I hope my next door neighbors car blows up on the way home, with him in it lol. I'll look after the evil bird. (I asked the guy what it's name was and said he didn't remember, all he knows it is starts with b, so i call him bob, or boogie, or booger or brendita)


----------



## lector (Dec 12, 2007)

"I've recently met a girl. i have a good feeling about it, i think it's going somewhere. also, all the work i produced at work today was really good and my boss commented about it."

I'd offer congratulations but i just dont think they are in order
But good on you tiger


----------



## caustichumor (Dec 12, 2007)

I've met that girl, a very good feeling indeed;-) lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 12, 2007)

Dodie said:


> I like girls that are cold, maybe because I was born in the peak of winter? Work sucks..



You like girls that are cold so you can warm them up


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 12, 2007)

I just tried to feed my big gal since she just shed but she still not interested. I forgot about Bundy hiding in the box, not really expecting him because he is in shed but he smelt the rat eh? Twitching nose comes out and pinches Opals' rat - she didn't want it anyway so I pulled his box out and let him have the rat


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

I'm feeding my Darwin tonight.


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 12, 2007)

My dog threw up on the back seat of the car yesterday


----------



## RevDaniel (Dec 12, 2007)

I like airoplane Jelly


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2007)

my dog got out her op about a hour ago,and all whent well,shes going to b a 3 legged dog for a while,im picking her up tomoz and she has meds to take dam,....


----------



## nightowl (Dec 12, 2007)

my dinner is burning......... :shock:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2007)

MERRY XMAS APS!!


----------



## Chris89 (Dec 12, 2007)

"Oh look! A tree!"


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> I like airoplane Jelly



So do I.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

Erin_Jane eats to much Nutella...

It's next to her bed with a *******n


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

*******n = s p o o n


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

The glitches on this site is funny, I couldn't spell ***** before.


----------



## Joshua VW (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, I still can't spell c h i l d.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

Go beardy boy...

But remember " if it's not on....it's not on"

Ben


----------



## bump73 (Dec 12, 2007)

Erin says i have to stop before i take this too far and get another infraction

Would love to offer some advice though:lol:

Ben


----------



## Erin_Jane (Dec 12, 2007)

Ben's gone home to bed with the request that I don't post anything that contradicts what he has said, and that I don't post anything embarrassing about him... 

Soooooo....

What can I think of??? Truth is, I can't really think of anything and at the moment I'm trying my best to be a good girl so that he'll let me move in... I even did the dishes and he knew straight away what I was up to!!!

Ben... if you read this and I find out you've given 'advice' to a 12 year old, I'll come up with some form of punishment... like never cooking chicken again coz it's your favourite!


----------



## Erin_Jane (Dec 12, 2007)

By the way Benjamin, the nutella isn't next to my bed any more... I moved it in a effort to impress you with my attempt at cleanliness, it's now on the coffee table


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 12, 2007)

lol


----------



## Erin_Jane (Dec 12, 2007)

I was just thinking, it seems that every time i post on a thread that was amusing, I kill the vibe 

***r Erin the thread funniness killer


----------



## Erin_Jane (Dec 12, 2007)

Argh... stupid asterisks!!
I mean P O O R


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 12, 2007)

Yep just killed it Erin...


----------



## lector (Dec 12, 2007)

TIME OF DEATH...................10:30
seriously global warming
did you know that a species becomes extinct due to global warming every 30 mins


----------



## eerin (Dec 12, 2007)

i wish i had a slippery dip, or slide what ever.... in my room. im bored


----------



## lector (Dec 12, 2007)

geez everyones a kid at heart

"i wish i had a slippery dip, or slide what ever.... in my room. im bored"
It doesnt show


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 13, 2007)

I think i might have an ingrown toenail or maybe even head lice, i'm not quite sure.


----------



## lector (Dec 13, 2007)

They r 2 pretty different things that i wouldnt think could be easily confused


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 13, 2007)

Yeah don't worry it was just the toenail clippings flicking up into my hair


----------



## Casey (Dec 13, 2007)

eww gross


----------



## Casey (Dec 13, 2007)

I keep trying to finish the impossible quiz. Just cant do it :evil:


----------



## lector (Dec 13, 2007)

Has any one ever wondered if guinea pigs were the larval stage stage of the were-wolf


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

Casey said:


> I keep trying to finish the impossible quiz. Just cant do it :evil:


 
look up the impossible quiz answers on google and then flick between the actual thing and the answers thats what i did and i finished it


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2007)

I just signed up with a phone company for better internet etc - I like the fact that a bikini clad women is going to come around and install my new modem - well, that''s what the guy said anyway.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 13, 2007)

I just discovered a cochroach leg in my coffee... after i finished it.


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2007)

you finished the cockroach and left it's leg! What a waste! The vegans will get you for this waruikazi.. they'll get you!


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

ewww yuck lol:?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 13, 2007)

slim6y said:


> you finished the cockroach and left it's leg! What a waste! The vegans will get you for this waruikazi.. they'll get you!



Yeah wasn't too bad actually. Maybe i'm part bearded dragon.


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 13, 2007)

I wrote a letter to the editor on monday complaining that my ***** wasn't allowed to watch dvds and do christmas activities until the last day of school and that it was all cause of the lazy teachers. Then when it got printed yesterday i wrote another letter attacking myself, telling me that the teachers are doing a really good job... hopefully that gets printed too.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 13, 2007)

I just dropped $3000 worth of gold granules:evil:

there was a hole in the bag....I think i got it all


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 13, 2007)

The Bible says your life is a vapour, here one day gone the next. You're not guaranteed of your next breath, you might not see tomorrow. You are part of the ultimate statistic: 10 out of 10 people die. You will die one day, and you don't know the date nor the hour. The bible tells us we are to despise the value of our own eyes, when compared to the value of our soul. Your sould is priceless. What a tragic thing, to die and lose your soul. Spending an eternity in Hell. Take courage, while still have time, get right with God today. turn away from your sin (repent) and put your faith and trust in Jesus Christ to save you. God will forgive you of your sin and grant you everlasting life. Your greatest enemy, death, will be defeated. Then read your bible daily and obey what you read, God will never let you down.

This is what the Mormons (or someone) told me last time they came to my house and the dog wasn't home.


----------



## bump73 (Dec 13, 2007)

My bosses nephew's name is Scooter....

I think it's so cool, makes me think of Degrassi Junior High


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2007)

lalala


----------



## nuthn2do (Dec 13, 2007)

bump73 said:


> My bosses nephew's name is Scooter....
> 
> I think it's so cool, makes me think of Degrassi Junior High


Makes me think of a dog with worms :shock:


----------



## eerin (Dec 13, 2007)

i had froot loops for breakfast.. it was real good.

santa is gonna be here soon


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 13, 2007)

I never used to be able to finish anything, but after getting professional help i've.....


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw a doco last night that said Christmas is a Christian x Pagan holiday, does that make Santa a filthy hybrid? And are we all going to hell for being Pagans :evil: :evil: :evil:? I don't like Christmas anymore. :cry:


----------



## Armand (Dec 13, 2007)

my snake made a massive crap around 15cm long!!


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 13, 2007)

Im going to get a kebab now


----------



## Geklor (Dec 13, 2007)

i drive a VL commodore, it rocks my socks


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 13, 2007)

Its funny how things get changed......like the image everyone has in their heads of santa claus is one that coca cola created ! ...he should be wearing a green suit !! (not bad for a company that supported the nazi movement during the war!)
And people buy red roses for valentine's day, when the original traditional flower is really a violet.

Im going to buy my sisters kids batteries for christmas.....with a note saying..."toys not included"


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 13, 2007)

Why is it that most people like 'The Simpsons' but you are a total nerd of you wear a Simpsons T-Shirt?


----------



## Colin (Dec 13, 2007)

what a stupid waste of time and space thread. Doesn't anyone have anything better to do? 
Or anything 'intelligent' to contribute reptile wise? I guess not, but that doesn't surprise me :lol:

(imo) the chit chat forum should be abolished from APS as it's basically just rubbish and nonsense that in many cases has nothing to do with reptiles whatsoever. Its a waste of server space.


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 13, 2007)

i like guys   
and reptles
and food
and more guys and food and reptiles
and drive ins at yatala...
and erm, food!   
(no im not fat................................yet) hehe


----------



## bump73 (Dec 13, 2007)

Colin said:


> what a stupid waste of time and space thread. Doesn't anyone have anything better to do?
> Or anything 'intelligent' to contribute reptile wise? I guess not, but that doesn't surprise me :lol:
> 
> (imo) the chit chat forum should be abolished from APS as it's basically just rubbish and nonsense that in many cases has nothing to do with reptiles whatsoever. Its a waste of server space.


 

Well judging by the amount of people posting in this i don't see the problem.. 

You don't like chit chat, don't look at chit chat.... It's not like it's YOUR server....

Back to the thread..

I don't like whingers:lol:


----------



## lector (Dec 13, 2007)

herpsrule said:


> i like guys
> and reptles
> and food
> and more guys and food and reptiles
> ...


 
Im a guy


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 13, 2007)

Colin said:


> what a stupid waste of time and space thread. Doesn't anyone have anything better to do?
> Or anything 'intelligent' to contribute reptile wise? I guess not, but that doesn't surprise me :lol:
> 
> (imo) the chit chat forum should be abolished from APS as it's basically just rubbish and nonsense that in many cases has nothing to do with reptiles whatsoever. Its a waste of server space.



Tissue Perhaps?? :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## Colin (Dec 13, 2007)

yeah whatever . as if I care what a bunch of pre pubescent 'no nothings about reptiles' (or anything else for that matter except maybe Power rangers or the wiggles) say. 


> Erin_Jane eats to much Nutella..





> *******n = s p o o n


wow!!!!!!!!!! how cool is dat dude 

Its idiots like you bunch that have degenerated APS into fools paradise. Go eat your 'play lunch' and get back to me when your ***** drop :lol:


----------



## Hsut77 (Dec 13, 2007)

Colin said:


> yeah whatever . as if I care what a bunch of pre pubescent 'no nothings about reptiles' (or anything else for that matter except maybe Power rangers or the wiggles) say.
> 
> 
> wow!!!!!!!!!! how cool is dat dude
> ...



Maybe 2 tissues, and a hug???


----------



## Colin (Dec 13, 2007)

Hsut77 said:


> Maybe 2 tissues, and a hug???



Blows nose on Hsut77's sleeve  
I'll give the hug a miss thanks, I don't want to upset your b/f


----------



## Miss B (Dec 13, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> Im going to buy my sisters kids batteries for christmas.....with a note saying..."toys not included"


 
You evil, evil man MM! :lol: 

I'll bet you are known as the dodgy uncle that gives crap presents


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 13, 2007)

i went and got my dog this morning and she looksso cute being a 3 legged dog


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2007)

A new Jurassic Park is supposed to be coming out next year. woo!


----------



## cockney red (Dec 13, 2007)

*Whats Green, got six legs, and if it fell out of a tree, would kill you? *


----------



## Miss B (Dec 13, 2007)

A six-legged green elephant?


----------



## bredli84 (Dec 13, 2007)

i would love one of the new BMW M3's (oooohhhh baby!)

the cat just chucked on the couch (damn cats!) then the dog ate, phew! no cleaning for me!

i just put on a new batch of homebrew, cheap new years here i come!


----------



## eladidare (Dec 13, 2007)

cockney red said:


> *Whats Green, got six legs, and if it fell out of a tree, would kill you? *


 
a green python with 3 canberra raiders in its mouth


----------



## warren63 (Dec 13, 2007)

I hate customers who skimp on training and then turn around and say you never taught us that, well i didnt because you didnt pay for it. aaarrrrgggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 13, 2007)

im eating chips


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 13, 2007)

and drinking v


----------



## bump73 (Dec 13, 2007)

cockney red said:


> *Whats Green, got six legs, and if it fell out of a tree, would kill you? *


 

HAHA I know....

A p o o l table 

Because i got it you now have to support Man City:lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 13, 2007)

the v is now gone


----------



## slim6y (Dec 13, 2007)

I caught a garfish and put it in my pond. I don't really know what he eats - so I will just hope it's what i feed him tomorrow.

His name is Gazza and he's very pretty. 

I didn't catch any archer fish  *yet*


----------



## =bECS= (Dec 13, 2007)

i ended up having subway instead


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

cool im 12 too


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

i wonder how many other twelve yr olds there r on this site (i noe thers one other 11 yr old)
(all ma friends on this site r 13)


----------



## cement (Dec 13, 2007)

I am building a house for people who won't toilet train their dog. It craps all over the new rooms i have just built and wont let me get close enough to grab it and begin toilet training lessons.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Dec 13, 2007)

do u noe riley
he goes to ma school lol

shiv1 also goes to ma school (i think hes 13)


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2007)

My game just blocked up on me and campe up with a message which said...
"Error: Somethng has happened"


----------



## norris (Dec 13, 2007)

hey slim6y. I put a garfish (freshwater) in my pond a while back. I'm pretty sure they are actually vegetarian. Mine ate bloodworm's but disappeared probably due to birds or an injury from the hook.

Remember to show some pics too eventually


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 13, 2007)

my green tree frogs are mating at the moment,
and ive had a few baby beardys hatch just then.


----------



## norris (Dec 13, 2007)

The miracle of life


----------



## Erin_Jane (Dec 13, 2007)

beardy_boy99 said:


> OK im back. Erin, Ben gave my really really bad advice. It was disgusting, im only 12.MAKE SURE HE NEVER COOKS CHICKEN AGAIN!!!!!!lol
> CHeers
> IM joking, he didn't give me any advice, but make sure he never cooks chicken again because he posted false advice about you!!!(NUTELLA)


 
hahaha... I spoke to Ben on my way home tonight and he told me you'd replied to my post  No more chicken for my chicken!! hahaa...:lol: Don't ever listen to advice from him... he is very sneaky


----------



## Erin_Jane (Dec 13, 2007)

Colin said:


> yeah whatever . as if I care what a bunch of pre pubescent 'no nothings about reptiles' (or anything else for that matter except maybe Power rangers or the wiggles) say.
> 
> 
> wow!!!!!!!!!! how cool is dat dude
> ...


 
I reckon he's pretty cool actually  I am totally biased but I think I'm very right! So there!! Lighten up!!


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 14, 2007)

Happy christmas to you too colin......or should that be Victor Meldrew ~???:lol:


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 14, 2007)

Hey Leigh!!!!! Did Mummy read you a bedtime story last night? Hope you had sweet dreams - :lol:

I really am a nice person you know - you only think I'm old & wicked. But you don't offend me, I prefer men my age or older men, anyway - mature and with hair on their chest  But I still like you Grimmy. We're gonna have some fun tonight ... :lol:


----------



## Miss B (Dec 14, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> and ive had a few baby beardys hatch just then.


 
Me too  Clutch #3 started to poke their noses out of eggs last night.

PS - my mum says I'm cool...


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 14, 2007)

Don't panick.... blue fluff is only pink fluff, holding it's breath


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh, I need some advice on changing a lightbulb....


----------



## Miss B (Dec 14, 2007)

Slim, didn't you know there are lightbulb forums for that kind of thing..?!


----------



## JoandDrew (Dec 14, 2007)

I really need a holiday, and Im not having one this christmas so I am sulking..


----------



## slim6y (Dec 14, 2007)

Miss B - don't you realise you have to wait SIX months like certain reverand people before you post an answer - and it would be far more appropriate if the answer was unrelated! Geez,. you know NUTHINK!


----------



## bitey (Dec 14, 2007)

Butterfingers rocks !


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Dec 14, 2007)

im going camping for a week to go pitfall trapping. woohoo.


----------



## channi (Dec 14, 2007)

what are some fun things to do online? 
i am bored


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 14, 2007)

lector said:


> Im a guy


 
ya mums a guy :lol::lol:

jkes lol


----------



## mysnakesau (Dec 14, 2007)

*Bad Day Ended Well*

I had a crappy day at work after one of my puppies was stolen this morning. But thankfully my surveillance cameras picked up the 2 thieves & we gave copies of the video and photos to the police. 4:00pm this afternoon the police walked in with our puppy  This is her - a dachsund x mini foxy


----------



## lector (Dec 14, 2007)

Always with the petty insults.pfft

Towlie says ur a towel!


----------



## lector (Dec 14, 2007)

Damn and i was hoping to use that puppy for scrub python food


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 14, 2007)

woot im a towel!


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 14, 2007)

lol what? an InTERGRADE?? ohhhhh ok shhh >: )


----------



## lector (Dec 14, 2007)

GEEZ way to make him feel more....nervous. Id get ur opinion in fast cos hes gonna offer it up for sale lata and majority wins


----------

